# Uneven Abs



## Beatriz (Dec 8, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I have been working everyday for the past 6 months. Today I noticed that my abs are somewhat uneven. Could this imbalance be because of the exercises I have been doing?

thanks


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Unlikely unless you are doing very imbalanced unilateral work (you'd have to be actively trying to cause the imbalance with this)

It's more likely a postural issue, be sure to get in plenty of back work to balance out any overpowering anterior muscles.

Back extensions, deadlifts and barbell rows will all help with a strong low back and obliques.

And in regard to your abdominal training aim more for functional activation work like weighted planks, stir the pots, weighted carries ect.

You can keep in abdominal flexion like cable crunches but don't over do them.

Worth noting that I'm saying all this on the assumption that you do not have scoliosis.


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Beatriz said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been working everyday for the past 6 months. Today I noticed that my abs are somewhat uneven. Could this imbalance be because of the exercises I have been doing?
> 
> ...


 To be honest, I can't even tell from that picture. It must be a very tiny imbalance, because I can't even notice it!

Most people have small imbalances. For example, I have one pec thats slightly larger than the other, and one delt is stronger than the other. It's very rare to be perfectly symmetrical in every way, nature doesn't generally work that way. Unless its really bothering you, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------

